# Reel worthless end of the year video



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Well we are officially done for the year . We usually do a lot of fun trips this time of year but with the boat fire and currently building a new boat it's time to shut it down . Here is a video of our season , a little long but hope y'all enjoy it . 

http://vimeo.com/m/103967217


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Amazing! I watched the entire video, you guys make it look easy....


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Awesome video, and congrats on an unforgettable season!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome year guys. I know ya'll we be at it strong next year!!!!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

What a great video! You guys are a well oiled machine no doubt. Impressive!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Tight!


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

What's the new ride gonna be ? I'm sure it will be nothing short of amazing


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That was a fantastic video. A lot of Teamwork going on there ! Congrats on your season.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

dsaito said:


> What's the new ride gonna be ? I'm sure it will be nothing short of amazing



The new ride is a 70 eb Viking . Should be here with it around April .


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

As usual a fantastic post and video compilation, your crew has choreographed the teamwork of offshore fishing making it "look" easy on video!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

congrats on a great season guys!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

One day...


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Great video! Way to get after'em!Congrats to all.Hated to hear about the boat but,hey,a 70' Viking.Heck of a year fo-sure!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow. Just wow. You guys are badass.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome video and congratulations on another amazing season!


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

No need for an apology for the length of the video! I watched the whole thing and followed your post over the 14 season. Loved the Bluefin Tuna battles and the tournaments you guys rocked in!!! Makes me a little envious.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

insanely almost team you all have!!!!! looking to catch my 2ed one-day


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

You guys are some of the best. Many of us aspire to play the game at the level you guys do.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet video!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Great video Alex!


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

great video,
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations on an incredible season. I enjoyed ever second of the video and know it took a lot of work to put together, thanks for sharing. Sorry about the fire about the fire.

Again congrats and thanks for sharing


----------



## Kobia (Jan 3, 2008)

awesome video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Your team knows what's going on, And it shows. Great job.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

That had to be tough releasing the blue fin. What caused the boat fire?


----------

